# Worried need some help and advice please.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Growling is a warning - much, much better that she growls than that she goes straight to biting! I would not believe people who say a dog that growls can never be trusted - she is warning that something is making her uncomfortable. She is communicating as clearly as she knows how - your job is to get her relaxed and comfortable with whatever it is that worries her, and not exacerbate her fears. If you punish her for growling, she has only snapping - and eventually biting - left as ways of communicating. She is still very young - and was very much a puppy several months ago - socialising and educating pups is a long and time consuming process!

It does sound as if she has an issue with her back feet - have they been sore? Sophy once cracked a nail, and was very uncomfortable with anyone touching her feet for some time. She would pull away, and gently mouth at my hand to stop me accidentally hurting her. I am sure you are on the right track with touch and treat - it is possible that she is remembering something that used to hurt, even if it doesn't now! Lots and lots of repetitions of touch = treat, then hold = treat, then another adult approaching to touch = treat, etc, etc. It may be months down the line before she is ready for your son to touch her there, but every positive, happy interaction is money in the bank.

It is possible that she is also getting a little possessive of you - at 8 months she is an adolescent, and will test all the boundaries! You are absolutely right to supervise all interactions between your children and the dog - can I ask if there is any possibility that she has been teased, or subjected to inappropriate play in the past? Young children often find it hard to recognise when a dog simply wants to be left alone, and that they dislike some things - such as tight hugs - that children themselves enjoy.

I would continue to supervise, and encourage good play habits between the children and Molly. Perhaps you could all learn clicker training together - children are often much better at it than adults! I would get your older child to feed her, take her leash when walking, and generally establish the children as humans, not other puppies. If it would help build your confidence, a session with a genuine, qualified dog behaviourist would be very useful - but be sure to look for someone qualified and accredited - there are unfortunately all too many people calling themselves trainers and even behaviourists who are likely to do more harm than good.

Good luck - I am sure this is just a temporary blip in what will be a long and happy relationship for all of you.


----------



## molly1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thank you*

I know I have private messaged you as couldn't reply yesterday but just wanted to say thank you. The advice and help you have given me has been fantastic. Training already started with touch and treat and it's going well! Have ordered my clicker so its on its way. I will keep everyone updated of her progress.


----------



## molly1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Day 3*

It's now day three of touch and treat. She is doing so well! Now when she sees the chicken she rolls on her side so I touch her back paws gently say touch and give her the treat. I do this a few time a day.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear you're making such terrific progress with Molly! When it comes to getting great advice, you can always count fjm. She's one of the best things to come out of England since The Beatles!!:dancing2: I always learn something from her posts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How very kind CM - I am blushing! Unlike another Brit recently in the news, I make no claims to be an expert, however!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

fjm said:


> How very kind CM - I am blushing! Unlike another Brit recently in the news, I make no claims to be an expert, however!


As for that Jordan fellow, the nearest I'd let that handsome devil get to my poodle would be to scoop Chagall's !


----------

